# NEW Fracino Classico Machine - Forum Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

The NEW Fracino Classico machine has arrived at Coffee Omega

forum Special price *£820 + VAT delivered UK mainland* - standard Handle - Wooden Handle £65 + VAT extra

If members prefer group buys please contact Glenn or one of the forum admin's and we can offer more discount

Min 5 machines for group buy.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Fracino%20coffee%20machine/Domestic%20Coffee%20Machines/Fracino%20Classico


----------

